
How Startups should care about their User Experience - shedd
http://www.inspireux.com/2010/06/21/importance-of-focus-experience-strategy/
======
jhuckestein
I'm sorry, but doesn't a "fictional case study" defeat the purpose of case
studies?

It's like assuming the hypothesis you want to prove ...

